# Shipping is retarded



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I ordered one almond primary from EPI for $25 and had to pay over $15 just to ship the one spring. That's rediculous. I forgot what the site was but for the shims was only $3 and change yet they wanted $5 each shim to ship. WTF. Lol


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

thats nothing, i wanted 2 carb boots from kawiparts, they were cheap at 15 for 2 but shipping was 71 bucks!! wtf??


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

its stupid !!!! I was looking at a new belt and found one for 70 bucks , but they wanted 65 bucks to ship it , so in the end it was cheaper to go to the stealer and buy one .


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Guys hate to say it I work for UPS and we are not that expensive at all that is all the company your ordering from....I know my parts are always way cheaper at dealer then any online as far as the oem parts


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, we know its the companies. They are trying to "appear" cheap and try to make you think it is the shipping companies.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

If OEM. YOUR DEALER WILL MATCH$$$$.please print wheat you found the price with the part and the dealer will match it and shipping is on them...I do this for all OEM. parts.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Guys hate to say it I work for UPS and we are not that expensive at all that is all the company your ordering from....I know my parts are always way cheaper at dealer then any online as far as the oem parts


 maybe in the usa u guys are cheaper, but to ship up in canada through ups is insane!! the fees we have to pay at our door to ups are nuts, i just bought a used slip on for my brute and paid the member 35 bucks to ship through ups, it gets up here and upa wants another 60 bucks at the door before the parcel is released, same thing when i bought some hids from a member, they wanted another 25 bucks at the door, so ups is a rip off up here in canada!!


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I'm fully aware that it's the companies charging the high shipping costs. UPS USPS have set rates I know. That clutch spring shouldn't have cost more than a few bucks to ship. And shims should cost no more than a couple bucks for all 5 together. But what can you do?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah and as far as canada well i dont know that but it is another country so it has to go through a series of different things comming from us to canada same vise versa....move to the states it is warmer and well cheaper shipping for the most part lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shipping springs can be done as cheap as $3 lol. I shipped my red to steve in one if those if it fits it ships bags & it was $3


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Everything I ship goes into a flat rate box or envelope. Its cheap and gets there in 2-3 days. One of my suppliers has good prices when shipping heavy items but prices for small parts are way to high. Just one of those things you have to deal with I guess


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL you should try getting stuff shipped to down here! Suck it up fellas you guy's have it good


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Well that's why you buy everything u need at once like even if you don't need it at that time so u can get free shipping on orders over 99 well depends what website. But that's what I do


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Free shipping don't apply to Canada though....thats the bad part. I shipped everything I sale USPS...2-3 days and good price.


----------

